
Umami is a simple, fast, website analytics alternative to Google Analytics - hypnotist
https://github.com/mikecao/umami
======
warpspin
This is not specific to Umami, but I always find it puzzling people call all
kinds of things, which are only a minor step up from the visitor counters from
the 90ies a "Google Analytics alternative".

In my eyes, website analytics tool is not an analytics tool if it does not, as
a minimum, have proper segmentation and funnel tools. If all you need are some
hits and visit numbers, you do not need an "active" component at all and could
mostly rely on website log analysis anyway, like
[http://www.webalizer.org/](http://www.webalizer.org/) \- but yes, probably
less shiny than the current "GA alternatives".

------
leloctai
One draw back of everything that isn't Google Analytics is that they can't
provide Google search query, which is extremely important for most site

~~~
XCSme
Google Analytics can't provide the search queries either, they can only be
accurately seen, as aggregated data in the Google Search Console.

